# zusätzliche PHP-Version



## hahni (13. Aug. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe von 14.04 LTS auf 16.04 LTS aktualisiert und fahre mit dem PHP7 für die meisten Webpräsenzen sehr gut. Nun gibt es aber auch noch ein paar Kunden, die noch eine TYPO3-Installation 4.5 haben. Die aber läuft nicht mit PHP7, weswegen ich mit dieser Anleitung (https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-u...fpm-and-fastcgi-with-ispconfig-3-ubuntu-12.10) eine 5.6-Version von PHP hinzufügen wollte. Es stand ja auch ausdrücklich in der Anleitung von 16.04, dass dieses HowTo noch gilt. Allerdings kommt es nach meinen nachfolgenden Configure-Befehl zu Schwierigkeiten:
--
./configure \
--prefix=/opt/php-5.6.30 \
--with-pdo-pgsql \
--with-zlib-dir \
--with-freetype-dir \
--enable-mbstring \
--with-libxml-dir=/usr \
--enable-soap \
--enable-calendar \
--with-curl \
--with-mcrypt \
--with-zlib \
--with-gd \
--with-pgsql \
--disable-rpath \
--enable-inline-optimization \
--with-bz2 \
--with-zlib \
--enable-sockets \
--enable-sysvsem \
--enable-sysvshm \
--enable-pcntl \
--enable-mbregex \
--with-mhash \
--enable-zip \
--with-pcre-regex \
--with-mysql \
--with-pdo-mysql \
--with-mysqli \
--with-jpeg-dir=/usr \
--with-png-dir=/usr \
--enable-gd-native-ttf \
--with-openssl \
--with-fpm-user=www-data \
--with-fpm-group=www-data \
--with-libdir=/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu \
--enable-ftp \
--with-imap \
--with-imap-ssl \
--with-kerberos \
--with-gettext \
--enable-fpm
--

Und zwar zu folgender Fehlermeldung:
--
configure: error: xml2-config not found. Please check your libxml2 installation.
--

Was lief hier falsch und wie kann ich das beheben?

Liebe Grüße von

Hahni


----------



## Till (13. Aug. 2018)

Zitat von hahni:


> Was lief hier falsch und wie kann ich das beheben?


Wenn man eine Fehlermeldung bekommt, dann gibt man diese normalwerweise in eine Suchmaschine ein, ich habe dies für Dich mal exemplarisch bei google.com gemacht. Dann habe ich eine Ergebnisliste erhalten und poste Dir hier mal den ersten Link, der beschreibt was man bei dem von Dir beschrieben Problem machen kann:

https://stackoverflow.com/questions...ig-not-found-when-installing-php-from-sources

Oder man schaut mal in die Kommentare die unter dem entsprechenden Tutorial stehen:

https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-u...astcgi-with-ispconfig-3-ubuntu-12.10#comments

Ich empfehle da mal den ersten Kommentar als Lesestoff.


----------



## hahni (13. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Till,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Rückantwort. Einige weitere Abhängigkeiten konnte ich so ausmerzen. Aber jetzt stehe ich schon vor dem nächsten Problem:

--
configure: error: Please reinstall the libcurl distribution -
    easy.h should be in <curl-dir>/include/curl/
--

Ein apt-get install libcurl4-gnutls-dev allein scheint hier nicht zu reichen.


----------



## Till (13. Aug. 2018)

Versuch es doch mal hiermit:

https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-install-php-5-6-on-ubuntu-16-04/

gefunden unter Dokumentation auf ispconfig.org.


----------



## hahni (14. Aug. 2018)

Ich habe nun alles soweit lauffähig. Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, ob nach dem Update auf 16.04 noch irgendwelche verwaisten Dateien vorhanden sein könnten. Z. B. im /etc sind noch Konfigurationsdateien von PHP 5, die ja eigentlich nicht mehr benötigt werden und bei der zusätzlich installierten 5.6.30 Version befinden sich diese ja im /opt-Verzeichnis. Wie stark wird das System denn bereinigt nach dem Update?


----------



## hahni (23. Aug. 2018)

Darf ich auf meine letzte Frage auch noch mit einer Antwort rechnen?


----------



## Till (23. Aug. 2018)

Da fragst Du wohl am besten den Hersteller der Software um die es geht. Ubuntu wird von der Firma Canonical entwickelt, deren Support kann Dir mit Sicherheit detaillierte Angaben machen was und wie der Ubuntu Updater bei einem System Upgrade bereinigt.


----------



## hahni (23. Aug. 2018)

Mir geht insbesondere um verwaiste Dateien und Konfigurationen. Wie handhabst du das denn bei Upgrades auf deinen Servern?


----------



## Till (23. Aug. 2018)

Ich mache da garnichts weiter, der Aufwand die Dateien zu suchen und verifizieren ob sie wirklich nicht mehr genutzt sind steht für mich in keinem Verhältnis zum durch die Dateien verursachten Speicherverbrauch.


----------



## hahni (23. Aug. 2018)

Pragmatische Sichtweise - stimmt ja grundsätzlich auch. Aber es gibt keine Tools wie bei Windows, die so etwas bereinigen?


----------



## F4RR3LL (23. Aug. 2018)

Windows bereinigt ja auch nur halbherzig, da kannste auch nen apt-get autoremove durchjagen. Dann biste auf Stand. Wenn Du was selber kompilierst, in /opt oder /usr/src abparkst kannste es auch einfach löschen. Wobei ich es wie Till halte. Kostet kaum Speicher, und am Ende, besser haben als brauchen.


----------



## nowayback (23. Aug. 2018)

Hinzu kommt, das Linux alle Tools mitliefert für solche aufgaben... musst sie nur richtig nutzen und pipen...

viele kleine tools ersetzen ein großes


----------



## hahni (14. Okt. 2018)

Nach meinem Update von 16.04 auf 18.04 scheinen all die installierten PHP-Versionen, die es dann optimal zur Auswahl gibt, nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Muss ich die alle neu kompilieren oder was könnte die Ursache sein?

Wenn ich die PHP-Version auf der Konsole aufrufen möchte, erscheint mit "./php --version" folgendes:
--
./php: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcurl.so.4: version `CURL_OPENSSL_3' not found (required by ./php)
--


----------



## hahni (15. Okt. 2018)

Könnte dieser Workaround hilfreich und unter Sicherheitsaspekten sinnvoll sein?

https://launchpad.net/~xapienz/+archive/ubuntu/curl34


----------



## hahni (17. Okt. 2018)

Mit oben stehendem Zusatzarchiv konnte ich beide Bibliotheken einbinden. Was allerdings noch nicht funktioniert (oder nicht mehr), ist der Webmailer:

https://server.de:8080/roundcubemail/ ODER https://server.de:8080/webmail/

Ging vor dem Update noch. Nun aber folgende Fehlermeldung:
--
*Not Found*
The requested URL /webmail/ was not found on this server.

--


----------



## Till (17. Okt. 2018)

Unter port 8080 geht webmail an sich nie. außer Du hast da etwas anders konfiguriert als in den ISPConfig Installationsanleitungen, ich denke Du verwechselst da die ports. Webmail liegt normalerweise auf port 80.


----------



## hahni (17. Okt. 2018)

Wenn du das sagst, prüfe ich das noch mal. phpMyAdmin läuft doch auch über Port 8080? Davon abgesehen: wenn ich statt dem Webmailer den phpMyAdmin aufrufen möchte, dann kommt nicht die index.php, sondern deren Inhalt. Da muss also noch etwas grundsätzliches nicht passen.


----------



## hahni (17. Okt. 2018)

Fakt ist auf jeden Fall, dass ich noch einmal das Perfect-Server-Setup durchlaufen habe. Trotzdem wird kein Webmail angezeigt und trotzdem kommt der Fehler mit phpmyadmin (also in dem Sinne, das der Dateiinhalt angezeigt wird statt das Skript abzuarbeiten).


----------



## hahni (3. Nov. 2018)

Ich hatte alles zum Laufen bekommen. Für letzteres war ein falsches Apache-Modul aktiv. Auch lief bis vor kurzem noch der Workaround mit https://launchpad.net/~xapienz/+archive/ubuntu/curl34.

Aber obwohl das Repository aktiv ist, erhalte ich nun wieder mit den alten PHP-Versionen folgenden Fehler:
--
./php: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcurl.so.4: version `CURL_OPENSSL_3' not found (required by ./php)
-- 

Ich wundere mich, warum es zwischenzeitlich funktionierte und nun nicht mehr. Daher weiß ich leider auch gar nicht, wo ich eigentlich anfangen sollte, zu suchen.


----------

